# I groomed Kaizer's paws today!



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice job! I've got a thing about grooming the paws since I love when they're neat and trimmed. I still haven't perfected it but I do pretty good.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

4goldengirls said:


> Nice job! I've got a thing about grooming the paws since I love when they're neat and trimmed. I still haven't perfected it but I do pretty good.


It's such an amazing feeling when you trim them really nicely, isn't it? I don't know if its just me, but I always feel really accomplished after I groom Kaizer.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

im not sure if there is a how to on here. take a "needle rake"? and comb backwards then buzz everything that is sticking up, repeat once. easy peasy for me. the ear feathers though, i always butcher them. they look great in about a month though. i love pretty feets.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I used this tutorial, except I did some things a little differently. I used my fingers to push the hair sticking up between the toes, down, and then use a pair of CHI brand scissors (i got them from PetSmart but i can't find them on their website..) to cut the fur sticking up from his pads. I laid the scissors flat on top of his pads and cut like that. I cut around the outside of his paws too, and then used my fingers to poke hair up between his toes, and cut that fuzz off. I always cut too much off during this part, and it makes his feet look a little funky, but I think with practice, I should get better. I hope that made sense
Morningsage Goldens Grooming 2


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm impressed. You did a really good job.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> I'm impressed. You did a really good job.


Why thank you


----------

